# I feel silly writing this.



## Gwendela (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm hoping that having some input will help me understand things.

When I had my oral surgery I missed two classes in a course that is required for my major. I asked to borrow notes from my friend and when I returned to class she had photocopied her notes for me. I thanked her profusely and let her know that if she ever needed a favor to let me know.

Fast forward to the last class before spring break. I missed it because I was sick and my girls were ill as well. I asked her what I had missed in lecture and if there were any notes. She told me that they watched a video and that there was no lecture and no notes. I found out today that she lied. Another classmate had 1 1/2 pages of notes, and she writes rather small. I'm bummed out that she lied about it. I know that this isn't something that would slip her mind b/c she spends hours each day reviewing her notes and studying.

I didn't mention anything to her about it. I figured to just let it fly, but when we sat down before lecture she asked me if I even bothered cracking open the textbook. :scared: OK I will admit that she studies a lot more than I do, but my grades are higher. Is she jealous that I don't have to study as much?


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well maybe she didnt feel like writing that day. Was the other girl writing notes on the video? Everyone is different and sometimes what i find important others dont.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 11, 2007)

I would say that she is jealous that you don't have to study as much, especially if she is aware of that fact. You should ask her why she lied to you about the note taking. Maybe in her mind she was trying to set you up to fail. I would steer clear of this girl, she sounds like a weirdo!


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 11, 2007)

I asked the classmate that I ended up borrowing, copying actually, the notes from and she said that she only wrote down what the teacher put on the board. So they were lecture notes only.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 11, 2007)

I wouldnt say anything. In the end you are still doing better than her. Just ask someone else next time. I dont really think this is worth bothering yourself over even though it was kinda mean of her.


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I'm an oddball because I don't feel like confronting her. I just don't even want to deal with her at all anymore. She knows for a fact that I was helped by another classmate too.

I just feel like I'm in high school again.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 11, 2007)

I dont think we are ever really out of hs! lol


----------



## luxotika (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, if she had a problem with giving you the notes because she thought you were missing too much class (which it doesn't sound like you are) she should have just said to get them from someone else and not lie to you about it.


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 11, 2007)

Exactly. If I was rarely in class it would be one thing. Oh well live and learn.

Thank you all for helping me to understand this.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2007)

This is only a hunch, I don't want to hurt your feelings.

I'm inclined to take Emily's position.

When I was in college, I was known as a note taker. Other students just listened and drew diagrams (engineering program). And other students never came to lectures - they just read textbooks and did quite well.

Your friend has helped in other times. Maybe she feels you rely on her to much.

If this is the case, ask other students for notes since she is no longer reliable.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 11, 2007)

If it were me - I would honestly ask her about it. In an adult, professional, and confortable manner. That was not very nice of her, and I would kinda want her to know that I know.

She didn't have to just lie about it and I am VERY agiant liars/lying, so I would be the first to say something...but that's just me.

Sorry that happened though! So terrible!! Good luck on your decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's highly possible that she is jelous though!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think you should confront her. She just probably just felt like you were taking advantage of her (when you aren't). It was wrong of her to lie to you...just because she thought you were depending on her doesn't mean she should lie because it jeopardizes your grade. Just ask someone else for notes next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree, I think she felt you were taking advantage of her, but you only missed a few days, its not like you're constantly asking her for the notes. I would just ask someone else next time or talk to the instructor during their office hours to get caught up.


----------



## jaybe (Apr 11, 2007)

If you don't like confrontation I would just let this slide. It's not a huge issue and you may just end up upsetting yourself rather than getting any kind of positive outcome. I would avoid asking this girl for help again and maybe think about how you will respond is she makes any more snide comments. What you asked of her was not unreasonable. Her behaviour is unreasonable and she obviously has some issues. I agree with you that she may be jealous of your abilities.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2007)

I would just ask someone else... I agree, I think she believes you're taking advantage of her, but it doesn't sound like you are at all. I would want very little to do with her, I hate juvenile people like that.

At the same time, maybe she didn't know how to tell you that she didn't want you to have her notes?

Regardless, best of luck.. I'm not confrontational at all either, so I would just stay away from her. What a skank!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 11, 2007)

Personally, I am so proud that you are doing so well in school and a little jealous as well=) I hope when I start my classes I can retain information as well as you=)


----------



## Shelley (Apr 11, 2007)

I also agree about asking someone else for notes. You weren't taking advantage of her and it was wrong of her to lie. I would avoid her like the plague. Sounds like she could be jealous of how well you do in school.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 11, 2007)

She probably thought you were taking advantage of her. Maybe she felt she was doing all the work (note-taking) and you just get it for nothing. And to make matters worse, you get higher grades than she does! I'd say it's bitterness on her part.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Shelley. It's not worth the trouble of dealing with her. You're better off asking someone else for the notes. I have a friend in my greek and roman tragedy class. she's the type that goes to class all the time. me on the other hand takes the liberty of missing a day of class every other week. When I asked her for notes, she said the prof didn't really say much...and never failed to mention there was a MIDTERM the following day. Luckily, I know my greek mythology and plays by heart so the midterm wasn't so hard. When she called me to ask for help on her paper, I didn't bother gettin back to her. It was mean of me to do so, but I figured if she didn't help me...I shouldn't be helping her out at all. Anyway, she was jealous because I get higher than her even with my absences...but I just shrug it off. There's just no need to deal with inconsiderate ppl


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 11, 2007)

what goes around ......comes around!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 11, 2007)

That's petty and immature. You are not being silly about this at all. You were sick, you asked a friend a favour, and she let you down. It possibly could be her thinking you are taking advantage of her, but from what I can tell, you wern't. She shouldn't have lied to you. From now on if you do need to borrow someone else's notes, don't ask her, ask someone else you can trust/rely on.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know what her problem was. Maybe she thought you were trying to take advantage of her....but I know you weren't. I guess she doesn't understand what it's like to have kids, especially ones that are sick and you need to care for. They're just notes!!! I think you should ask someone else and don't ask her for any favors. That was really rude of her to lie to you. You don't need any favors from her. I'm sorry honey....if i had notes I would give them to you whenever you wanted them..lol


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.

I've always been eager to help classmates, especially people that I know appreciate being helped. I guess that is why it was hard for me to understand her actions. I even offered to tutor her in math, now I hope she doesn't take me up on that one. I do sit by her in two classes and they are assigned seats, but there are only three more weeks left in the semester. I will be nice, but I'm definitely not going to be my normal loveable self.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 11, 2007)

Gwena--Ol' Dee is right--what goes around comes around. I had to really study hard for everything I learned, so I can kinda understand her jealousy--and that is what it is. My best friend could just memorize pages and I had to beat the books--I was so jealous of her!!!! Ohhhh, the price of being dumb. Ya know, your note partner will need you in the future. Can I look off your paper on a test?LOL


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 11, 2007)

i would have been PISSED. i hate people like that. it would have really gotten on my nerves. you thanked her before. and she went out of her way to copy them for you. you didnt ask her too. she could have told you there were notes and you could have copied them yourself. i think shes annoyed that you dont have to study as much as her. if anybody would have given me that comment about opening my textbook i wouldnt have been able to keep my mouth shut. im not a b*tchy person at all but she really had no right to say something like that to you.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 11, 2007)

I think that she though you were taking advantage of her and didnt want to be bothered. *sigh* I remember those days, .......IN HIGH SCHOOL!!! She is obviously being a butt, so dont worry about it. Just make sure that you have a backup study buddy


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 12, 2007)

Well the lady I borrowed my notes from, not the friend that told the fib, was absent today. So to repay her kindness I'm going to type out my notes for her. I figure it's the least that I can do.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree. I mean, sometimes I write like 10 pages in notes on a video while other students just sit back and watch it. Everyone is different. And also, what if the prof said please take notes and your friend didn't hear? I don't think she intentionally lied to you about it.


----------

